# Solved: which wifi USB device to buy for backtrack 5 in virtual environment ?



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

hello fellas
i have a dell XPS 15 l502x running win7 home pre x64.
Im running backtrack 5R1 gnome in VMware workstation 8..now mt wifi (intel centrino n 1030)does not gets detected here, which after searching the web for days concluded that inbuilt wifi cards do not get detected in virtual environment..but still some claimed that they have there working (same laptop n same vmware+backtrack5 n same card).
i tried a lot of things downloaded a lot of tar`s n .gz`s the drivers n all stuff but in the end im not able to get anything working
So the conclusion is that im now buying a wifi USB device, but here is a cathc too NOT ALL EXTERNAL wifif devices work in same scenerio (win7--vmware--backtrack5) it has something to do with the drivers.
SO now im here to ask u guys which one do i buy??which one is said to be working sureshot!
i dont want that i buy a caed n that also does not work..it will be a waste then.
Tell me which one ur using ? (in vmware specially!)

i got to a lot to read about these two:
Alfa AWUS036H
Netgear WG111v2


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

I would go for the Alfa, awesome piece of hardware!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The internal adapter will work just fine. Did you select it as the network adapter to be used in bridge mode?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What are you trying to do, and why? It is difficult or impossible to control a wireless adapter from a guest system.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> The internal adapter will work just fine. Did you select it as the network adapter to be used in bridge mode?


how can i do it? i tried selecting the wifi connection(intel centrino n 1030) with one of the vmware network adapter(there are 2, i selected vmnet1) but when i bridge them it says that " vmware virtyal ethernet adapter for vmnet1 cannot be part of the windows n/w bridge, because it may be incompatiable with your local n/w.Please see http://vmware.com/info?id=68 for more info "
after i tap ok another message says that "an unexpexted error ocured while creating the bridge"
but when i tap ok i see a bridge connection icon along with my other adapters.
but tis also does not shows up my wifi adapter/connection in the backtrack.
i tried the link but there it talks about win xp nd im using win 7 which is (i think) very different then xp for networking n stuff.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You don't bridge with the virtual adapters. You select your physical, wireless network adapter in the dropdown.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

i dont understand what ur trying to say? im not getting it


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're using VMware Workstation, right? Open Virtual Network Editor. What adapter is set for Bridged? If it's set to Automatic, click the Automatic Settings button, and select just your wireless network adapter. 

The VM guests don't care what physical hardware is installed on the host. They use their own virtual hardware. You have to configure VMware Workstation to use the hardware you want.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> You're using VMware Workstation, right? Open Virtual Network Editor. What adapter is set for Bridged? If it's set to Automatic, click the Automatic Settings button, and select just your wireless network adapter.
> 
> The VM guests don't care what physical hardware is installed on the host. They use their own virtual hardware. You have to configure VMware Workstation to use the hardware you want.


Ok thanks that worked like a charm.
but iwconfig does not shows anything other than no device found. neiither the airmon-ng detects the wifi card.
anything there? major problem has been solved though.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Virtual guests will never show the hosts hardware. How that you've set up bridging, select that as the network option for the guest.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

where i do it from? and what will it do for me?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It seems you're pretty unfamiliar with the $200 application you purchased. I suggest you log in with your registered VMware account, and read the documentation on VMware Workstation.

http://www.vmware.com/support/pubs/ws_pubs.html


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

ya im new to all this, i mean linux and vmware.
ok im going to the vmware site and for this thread my problem is solved so im marking it solved.
thanks guys for the assist. i luv techguy.org


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You may have missed the Solved button at the upper left of the page. 

Anyhow, I use VirtualBox, but it is similar to VMware. You can see in my attachment how I have my guest Ubuntu's virtual network adapter bridged with my hosts wireless adapter. With this option my guest computer thinks that it is connected by ethernet directly to my router (or whatever else my host's wireless is actually connected to). I know that VMware has similar choices.


----------

